# Shots Fired at VA Police Station



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Shots Fired At Virginia Station*

*Story by WRC-TV*

*Chantilly, Virginia--*CHANTILLY, Va. -- Shots have been fired at a police station in Fairfax County, News4 reported.

The incident happened at about 3:30 p.m. outside of the Sulley District Station in the 4900 block of Stonecroft Boulevard, which is just north of Centreville.

There are unconfirmed reports that five people have been shot -- four police officers and a suspect.

Fairfax County Police spokeswoman Beth Underhill could confirm that two officers were shot and a suspect was shot, but did not release any more information.

Fairfax County Supervisor Gerry Connolly said he heard that four police officials were shot by a sniper and that the sniper was shot and killed. Connolly could not confirm either of those reports.

Connolly also said that one of the victims, a female detective, was shot and killed. He could not confirm that report, either.

There are also unconfirmed reports that two officers are in critical condition at Inova Fairfax Hospital. Security at the hospital has been increased, which is standard procedure during such incidents.

All Fairfax County police stations have been placed on lockdown. Westfield High School also is on lockdown. Parents can pick up their children at the school, but children cannot leave without their parents.

Initial reports indicated that someone armed with a rifle started shooting at the police station. Police were on the lookout for a white Ford pick-up truck that may be related to the shootings. The truck, which has Virginia plates JPK8892, has been recovered in Centreville.

Police are searching for at least one other possible suspect in vehicles at the Westfields Marriott Hotel, according to freelance photographer Gregg Mathieson who is in the area.

One witness said he was driving by the police station at the time of the shootings. He told News4 that his truck suddenly stopped and that a window of his truck was blown out by what appeared to be a bullet. The man suffered cuts to his face from breaking glass. Police have impounded his truck for evidence.

Stay with News4 and nbc4.com for more information.

Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel for the family of the Detective who passed away and I hope the injured officers make it.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is a sign of the times. my heart goes out to the family of the Detective and hope for a speedy recovery of the other officers. Stay alert, Stay safe, stay focused


----------

